# 365 ng/dl at age 25



## at15 (Mar 16, 2015)

Unacceptable imo. You guys think I will have issues finding a doc? Any tips?


----------



## at15 (Mar 16, 2015)

still technically in range but not for the age. Please pm me if you know docs in the mid atlantic u.s. who are not afraid to prescribe.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Was this just a one-time spot check?

At any rate, I would definitely retest and if it comes back around that level, possibly do a restart regimen or seek TRT.

I would suggest going through your primary care doctor first. If TRT is something you want to do at your age, doing it through insurance would be a very cost effective way to go.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 16, 2015)

have u EXHAUSTED ALL OTPIONS? have u had ANY mri's done on testes, or thyroid to rule out any issues? there are a ton of ways to prevent having a needle stuck in ur ass 2 times per week for the rest of your life....your a young dude, do not jump on this testosterone fad because its all over ur tv and in the billboards, shoving a needle in ur shoulder, ass, thigh, gets pretty damn old after doing it for years, and especially if u want kids later in life, sometimes its harder to accomplish if uve been on test and stuff from a young age, sometimes its ok, but not easy to restart to have kids when ur older...

have u tried to change ur diet, ur sleep pattern, ur stress levels, ? have u optimized any part of ur life so that ur test levels might go up?


or like most young guys just looking for the NOW aspect of something? u want ur levels up NOW, u dont want to try to raise them by the means ive described? just asking as most youngins want the needle now!


----------



## at15 (Mar 16, 2015)

first time check, haven't been feeling right for a while. 

it was done about 4:45 pm but I wake up around 3 pm everyday. so it seems its equivalent to the morning time for me? Am I supposed to get barely any sleep and test at 8 am? I dont think that would work too well.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 16, 2015)

like i asked have U done anything to change how u feel? test alone is not magic.... even if it is low there could be a dozen reasons as to y its low and it could all be managed by u....


----------



## at15 (Mar 16, 2015)

j2048b said:


> like i asked have U done anything to change how u feel? test alone is not magic.... even if it is low there could be a dozen reasons as to y its low and it could all be managed by u....


I do live healthy though. Go to gym 4-5 times a week eating mostly clean meals no garbage food. Rarely drink alcohol. About 14-15% body fat right now. Take my 5000 iu vitamin d. Im 25 years old, the best work of my life will be the next 10 years i cant deal with this lethargic feeling.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm curious what your doctor had to say when these results came back.


----------



## at15 (Mar 16, 2015)

I have not been to a doc yet, did my own private lab basic male hormone test. I will try the primary care doc like you said and then hopefully he refers me. I really hope this process is not going to take months on end.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 16, 2015)

u will have better luck going to a clinic, if u can find one willing to take a 25 yr old, most wont, but a few will...

how is ur sleep? what about work hrs? u need to get ur pituitary and ur testes checked for any lumps or anything to rule out anything, hell it might even be over training, try a restart first perhaps?

cashout has a sticky here in the test replacement section, read it and apply it, see how u feel, believe me u want to exhaust all options before u have to go way of the needle for ever...


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 16, 2015)

at 25 this is odd
you would think that you would have felt some symptoms sooner
how long have you been feeling off
year? years?
this is  a problem you usually figure it out well before your mid 20's
more like in your mid teens

correct me if im wrong?


----------



## at15 (Mar 16, 2015)

j2048b said:


> u will have better luck going to a clinic, if u can find one willing to take a 25 yr old, most wont, but a few will...
> 
> how is ur sleep? what about work hrs? u need to get ur pituitary and ur testes checked for any lumps or anything to rule out anything, hell it might even be over training, try a restart first perhaps?
> 
> cashout has a sticky here in the test replacement section, read it and apply it, see how u feel, believe me u want to exhaust all options before u have to go way of the needle for ever...



I have trouble getting to sleep but eventually I can. I never feel like I get a good nights rest though when I wake up. Usually 6-8 hours. Jobless at the moment about to graduate school avoiding any work at all costs. Pretty sad, i need to get my shit together.


----------



## BubbleGuppies (Mar 26, 2015)

Most General practitioners are not going to put you on TRT if you fall within normal range, even if that number is not typical for a 25 year old, it's still in normal range. And I don't think anti aging clinics take 25 year old patients. 

That being said, I would explore every option to get your levels up naturally. TRT loses its luster after you've been on it for a few years, especially if your doctor wants to keep your dose as low as possible to keep you into normal range. 

I've been on TRT since I was 25, now I'm 31. My total test was around 150 at that time, and I hadn't touched any AAS in roughly 2 years. I would give anything to be able to come off TRT and have a natural test level near 400.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 26, 2015)

for 25 that is way low


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm 32 and my last visit to the endo towards the end of last year I came under 210 (just out of range on the low end according to doc) with no gear use for 10 months.  4 years ago my labs came back at 450 something.  I self perscribed myself test at 100mg a week, but that is not something I would recommened.  Just because of my situation with my family and wife being in her career, I don't feel it's right to be asking the doctor about TRT.

I will tell you this though.  After my lst endo visit my wife handed me some organic maca root powder, supposedly one of those super foods everyone is raging about now a days.  Took that for roughly 4 months and got my own labs done because I was curious and I came in at almost 330.  Now was is just my body adjusting still, or was the maca really working?  I will never know, but I'll take it.  I still take maca root till this day, and really do feel the benefits from it.  Next time I will purchase black maca root powder though.  I just wish to be in the 600 range, nothing more.  I am over big cycles myself.


----------



## at15 (May 28, 2015)

Im back, since this thread was created I retested. Woke up after about 6 hours of sleep, ate breakfast, drove 45 minutes to lab, and came back at 360 tt. lh and fsh were in the normal range. Saw a urologist no tumors or anything. He thinks im borderline and wouldnt do anything, that im young and will come out of this. I say bullshit if I have symptoms and eat healthy,exercise. Referred me to a endocrinologist but its hard to get anything quickly because they dont deem it an emergency and then when I do finally show up I have no confidence they will prescribe. The endo I know who prescribed a friend of mine at age 22, no longer accepts patients for low testosterone. Self prescribing is looking more and more like the only option. I could possibly sabotage into the 200's and maybe an endo would work with me. Let me know guys. PM if you need to. thanks.


----------



## BubbleGuppies (Jul 29, 2015)

It's clear you are going to do whatever you want regardless of advice from doctors or board members, but here's another thing to keep in mind:

If you do find a doctor that will treat you for low T, a lot of doctors are being careful these days and only giving 200mg every 2 weeks, and Ive heard of some that do less especially if you are younger and look like you workout. 

When I was 25 and had low T (mid 100s after years off AAS) my doc put me on 200mg every 2 weeks. That put my levels around 400 if I got blood work at the midpoint and around 200 by the end of the second week. It wasn't until I was in my 30s that I found a doctor that upped my script to 200mg every 10 days. 

For health reasons, all they have to do is keep your average in normal range which is around 300 at the midpoint between doses.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 29, 2015)

start learning about HRT/TRT man.  its a long road.


----------



## BigMikeonaBike (Jul 31, 2015)

Im 30 and just got a lab test done and my level was 307.  I'm looking to go on TRT.  Is their still long term problems If im not abusing the T and just getting to normal levels for my age ?


----------

